# Blu Ray Milestone



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Unless something drastically changes in the next 2 weeks or so...

On October 26, 2009, one Blu Ray disk offering will have reached a milestone.

On that date, it will have been in the top 50 Blu Ray sales list for 1000 consecutive days.

Amazing.



Oh yeah....its Planet Earth...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Speaking of Planet Earth (BBC Edition) Blu-ray,Amazon is currently selling it for $42.99 with free shipping,for anyone interested. 

The $42.99 price point is the lowest I have found so far.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

UPDATE:

Well,I spoke too soon on the Amazon price point being the lowest. :sure:

Wal-Mart is selling it for $40.86,with free shipping for the site-to-store option.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5765342



Steve615 said:


> Speaking of Planet Earth (BBC Edition) Blu-ray,Amazon is currently selling it for $42.99 with free shipping,for anyone interested.
> 
> The $42.99 price point is the lowest I have found so far.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve615 said:


> Speaking of Planet Earth (BBC Edition) Blu-ray,Amazon is currently selling it for $42.99 with free shipping,for anyone interested.
> 
> The $42.99 price point is the lowest I have found so far.


Yes, it is....a great set of disks, and a great price too.

I surmised (wrongly) back in January that the sales would finally drop after sooooooo many people had purchased this fine set. This continues to be very popular, and with more Blu Ray players being sold....I suspect Planet Earth will continue to be a "must have" for more folks well into the future.

For those who have not seen it....there are multiple disks in the set, each featuring a different HD view of nature.

Breathtaking is an appropriate description.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I completely agree with your description of this set of discs. 

We have it on Blu-ray and HD DVD,it is awesome.

On another note,I picked up a copy of *When We Left Earth:The NASA Missions* on Blu-ray approx. a month ago from Wal-Mart's site for $25 shipped.

This is another awesome set of discs (4) for folks interested in space exploration. :grin:



hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yes, it is....a great set of disks, and a great price too.
> 
> I surmised (wrongly) back in January that the sales would finally drop after sooooooo many people had purchased this fine set. This continues to be very popular, and with more Blu Ray players being sold....I suspect Planet Earth will continue to be a "must have" for more folks well into the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I love my PE BRD set. I think I've watched it at least three times. I picked it up at BestBuy earlier this year when it came out. I think I paid over $50, but it's been worth every penny.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't have this yet, but it's on my wish list.


----------

